# ovulating late??



## kellymarie (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey all..
  Me&dp have been ttc for 6yrs.. unexplained infertility  Failed icsi, 1 m/c from fet, 1 m/c naturally.. I ovulate late, day 24 on a 30day cycle is usual for me & i wonder if this could have caused my early miscarriage(natural) or prevents me falling pregnant.. despite all the tests we have had&doctors we've seen this subject had never been raised. Recently at a check with my local doc's i told her my concerns, she said as long as i ovulate, even if i ovulate late in my cycle falling pg shouldnt be a problem.. just wondering if anyone else have similar worries or advice/opinions?? 
Thanx xxx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi kellymarie

Sorry to hear about your miscarriages. Must be devastating 

I don't think ovulating late is a problem in itself. I too ovulate late, it was cd38 last month for example. However it sounds like you may have a short luteal phase. The luteal phase is the time between ovulation and getting your period. For many people this is around 2 weeks but I think anything between 10 & 16 days is considered 'normal'. If your ovulating on cd24 and your cycle is only 30 days then this would make your luteal phase only 6 days. I think a short luteal phase may be caused by low progesterone levels. If progesterone is low then I think you're more likely to miscarry. 

Maybe ask your gp for a progesterone level check? 

Good luck x


----------



## kellymarie (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanx for your reply catkin..

  Do you mind me asking how long your luteal phase usually is? Went to my gp & requested a progestrone test but she said that the test would only show if I'm ovulating or not (I know I am) so I didnt have it because I knew I wouldnt understand what the level's ment& my gp is not very helpful, she does not know much about this subject &is very old school  

Have you tried taking any medication, such as clomid with progestrone? I'm going to look into some medication to extend my luteal phase but not show where to look as my gp wont help in that department either..

Kelly xxx


----------



## kellymarie (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanx for the advice W1SOME..

Due to where I live I'm stuck with this GP, I just dread going when its a question on ttc, but she has to told me to stop worrying &it'll happen.. It took all my strength to get up& leave polity leave!!

I am actually hoping this is the problem so I can get the right medication &hopefully carry full term..

I will start charting& see if I can get a progestrone test, I was thinking if I had the test on day 21 it'll show I have not ovulated yet, repeat the test again on day 24/25, hopefully it will show I have ovulated then count the days to my AF   

Thanx again xxx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi KellyMarie

Sorry haven't replied earlier - have been away for a few days.

My luteal phase varies.  It averages at 11 days, but has been upto 14 days and as short as 3 days (but on these occasion my cycle was abnormal, 50+ days).  Last month, I started taking 50mg of Vitamin B6 and my luteal phase was 13 days .  I'm taking it every day and am hoping to have a similar or longer luteal phase this month, but of course I'm really hoping for a BFP  instead!!

I also take Vitex, a herbal supplement which helps to regularise menstrual cycle and can help extend luteal phase for those of us where it can be shorter than desirable.  

I have tried Clomid in the past, and looking back at my charts, my luteal phase was longer when I took Clomid.  

To pinpoint ovulation at home, I chart my BBT and enter details on FertilityFriend.com - it's really useufl and tells you when you've ovulated (but retrospectively as it needs 3 days of higher temperatures  to confirm ovulation).


----------



## kitty.p (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello W1nsome and Kellymarie x

Saw your thread... I've just joined so I hope you don't mind me asking for advice on this, too... v briefly: ttc 2 yrs and on 6mon. of Clomid but always late ov - about day 20-24 in cycle which av 32 days. LP about 10-11 days. Without Chlomid no idea when ov - so never been able to measure ov or LP before.  BUT! never been asked about LP length ever - now realising it could be an issue - so good to hear that B6 can help.  Can you take this in addition to special ttc vit supplement? Any other ways in how to extend LP naturally/chemically? All tips welcome   

Thank you so much and good-luck xx 
Kx


----------

